# 2000 Altima SE



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey,
I just bought a 2000 Altima SE. I love the car except that its white. I'm looking to do some alterations to the exterior to try and break up the look a little but having never really owned anything but pre-90's Chevy Trucks I have no clue where to start. I work at a parts shop so I've got a few ideas but i'm trying to get a few more. At this point the only thing I've thought of doing that I really like is putting white satin flames down the sides (the car is a pearl white, so i'm hoping for an almost "ghosting" effect). I was thinking of switching the lenses (front or rear) with aftermarket lense assemblies but I unfortunately couldn't find anything through Auto Ventshade (the company my shop deals with) and was hoping that you guys could shot some ideas my way or point me in the direction of a nice online shop that either 1) has great products/ideas or 2) has great prices . Thanks in advance for the help and I look forward to reading up on tech tips in the forums


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

heres my 99

http://www.cardomain.com/id/jksstar

there are so many places to get parts for it, I don't know where to start.

http://www.stillen.com/
http://www.customenterprise.com/viewer/home/pindex.asd/vts/design000

heres two for you


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Whats up buddy  good to see you on the forums with the new nissan. I think these would suit your car nicely, i've seen them on a few altimas and it looks nice, its not all ricey


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

*mine*

heres my 00

www.geocities.com/hotdeftones/alicia.html


----------

